# 2022 Pushlock Revival Redux



## favoritethingshawaii

Saw this in the Bloomingdale's 150th Anniversary print catalog.  I spy a pushlock!

Marc Jacobs Black Mini Satchel Bag



However, I could not find it on their website.

But I did find it at Neiman's in three colors.










Only one pushlock, but perhaps more pushlock styles are still to come. I also found this on Italist, without the studs and looks like it might be larger than this mini size.  Here it is called Pushlock Redux.


----------



## sdkitty

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Saw this in the Bloomingdale's 150th Anniversary print catalog.  I spy a pushlock!
> 
> Marc Jacobs Black Mini Satchel Bag
> View attachment 5609397
> 
> 
> However, I could not find it on their website.
> 
> But I did find it at Neiman's in three colors.
> View attachment 5609398
> 
> View attachment 5609399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609400
> 
> View attachment 5609401
> 
> 
> Only one pushlock, but perhaps more pushlock styles are still to come. I also found this on Italist, without the studs and looks like it might be larger than this mini size.  Here it is called Pushlock Redux.
> View attachment 5609402


and studs reminiscent of sweet punk


----------



## new.old.bag

Nice! And some of those vibrant colors like the vintage push locks…Emerald I think for the green, can’t remember what the vibrant pink was called.


----------

